# conky verbindet sich selbstständig ins Internet (teilgelöst)

## UTgamer

Seit kurzem wunderte ich mich warum ich mich wenn ich mich einlogge immer mit dem Internet verbunden werde. Heute bin ich der Sache mal auf den Grund gegangen. Zur Zeit nutze ich conky-1.4.5.

Die aktuellen USE-Flags:

```
emerge conky -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/conky-1.4.5  USE="X truetype -audacious (-bmpx) -hddtemp -ipv6 -mpd -vim-syntax" 0 kB
```

Ich nutze Conky bereits seit rund 2 Jahren und habe auch immer diese Zeilen darin aktiviert gehabt:

```
${color #6655ff}Internetverbindungen ${alignr} Local Service/Port$color

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 0} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 0}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 1} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 1}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 2} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 2}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 3} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 3}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 4} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 4}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 5} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 5}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 6} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 6}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 7} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 7}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 8} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 8}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 9} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 9}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 10} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 10}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 11} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 11}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 12} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 12}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 13} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 13}

 ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 14} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lservice 14}
```

Nun genau eine oder mehrere dieser Zeilen davon verbinden mich immer automatisch mit dem Internet.

Diese Einträge funktionieren nun auch nicht mehr, als sie noch funktionierten zeigten sie mir an mit welchen Remoteinternetadressen mein Rechner verbunden war.

Ich habe ebenfalls vor kurzem den DNS-Proxy pdnsd installiert, wäre es logisch das im System die DNS-Ersetzung diesen Fehler ausgelöst hat?

Wie bekomme ich heraus wohin conky mich verbinden möchte, oder wie bekomme ich sie wieder zum korrekten funktionieren?

----------

## eruvaer_ohta

Um herauszufinden, wohin sich conky verbinden will, kannst du tcpdump verwenden. Damit lässt sich der Netzwerk-Traffic anzeigen. Sollte nur conky aufs Internet zugreifen, lässt sich damit relativ leicht herausfinden, auf welche IP es versucht zuzugreifen.

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm, so weit ich weiß benutzt conky intern irgendwie netstat um die aktiven Netzwerkverbindungen zu ermitteln. netstat versucht normalerweise IPs in Namen umzuwandeln und benutzt hierfür den Nameserver deines Internet-Providers.

----------

## UTgamer

Danke, beides hilft mir erstmal weiter.

Wobei wenn Conky netstat verwendet welches selbst sauber funktioniert, sollte es zumindest etwas anzeigen und sich nicht einfach ins Inet verbinden wenn ich mich einlogge aber 0 Anwendungen sich ins INet verbinden.

----------

## think4urs11

Doch, sofern nicht alle IPs des Rechners auf dem der netstat aufgerufen wird sowie alle IPs aller PCs zu denen eine Verbindung besteht (also auch innerhalb deines eigenen LAN) für alles was nicht via /etc/hosts auflösbar ist eine reverse DNS-Anfrage an den konfigurierten DNS-Server geschickt - und wenn dieser nun beim ISP steht ...

wenn du (lokal auf der Maschine oder in deinem LAN) einen DNS-Server installiert hast, dieser die angefragte Adresse ebenfalls nicht auflösen kann und rekursive Anfragen zuläßt passiert das gleiche

Abstellen kannst du das denke ich nur dadurch das du (reverse) DNS-Anfragen für RFC1918-Adressen nicht nahc draußen ins Internet läßt.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Abstellen kannst du das denke ich nur dadurch das du (reverse) DNS-Anfragen für RFC1918-Adressen nicht nahc draußen ins Internet läßt.

 Einen wichtigen Punkt habe ich hier bereits gefunden:

http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/linag2/netz0601.htm

Für 2 meiner Rechner mußte ich in der hosts.conf den Parameter multi auf on stellen, da diese Rechner 2 bridgingfähige Netzwerkkarten benutzen, die zur Zeit ungebridged laufen. Ein Fehler schonmal weniger.

http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/linag2/netz0601.htm *Quote:*   

> Konfiguration der Name-Server-Aufrufe mit resolv.conf
> 
> Wenn Sie die Resolver-Bibliothek so konfigurieren, daß sie zur Ermittlung von Hostadressen den BIND-Namensdienst verwendet, müssen Sie ihr auch mitteilen, welche Server sie benutzen soll. Dafür gibt es eine separate Datei namens resolv.conf. Fehlt diese Datei oder ist sie leer, nimmt der Resolver an, daß sich der Name-Server auf Ihrem lokalen Host befindet.

 Ist ja gegeben und wurde bei Gentoo in der /etc/conf.d/net eingestellt.

Nun hänge ich wohl in einer Sackgasse.

----------

## think4urs11

hmm mit dnsmasq und der Option bogus-priv wärs einfach; ob Bind etwas ähnliches anbietet...?

----------

## Sourcecode

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie bekomme ich heraus wohin conky mich verbinden möchte, oder wie bekomme ich sie wieder zum korrekten funktionieren?

 

```
emerge wireshark
```

-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireshark

Ist ein 1A Netzwerk Analysier Programm was dir alle Datenpackete detalliert aufzeichnet, beende Conky, starte dann das Ding mal, lass ihn aufzeichnen und starte Conky und überwach eben mal die Sitzung an Einträgen (der einfachheit halber sollten sonst keine Internetverbindungen aktiv sein, da du sonst alle PAckete filtern und raussuchen musst)

----------

## UTgamer

Schön das es mehrere Wege gibt. Das geht so tief ins Eingemachte das die Überprüfung schon seine Zeit braucht. Ethereal ist mir seit Jahren vom Hörensagen bekannt, nun hat es also einen neuen Namen.

Also das geht alles so ins eingemachte da muß ich noch Ansatzpunkte finden oder mich mit der Bedienung der Tools erst vertraut machen. Außer jemand kennt den Fall (mit netstat) oder die Bedienparamter der Tools auswendig und hilft mir etwas unter die Arme.   :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Schön das es mehrere Wege gibt. Das geht so tief ins Eingemachte das die Überprüfung schon seine Zeit braucht. Ethereal ist mir seit Jahren vom Hörensagen bekannt, nun hat es also einen neuen Namen.

Also das geht alles so ins eingemachte da muß ich noch Ansatzpunkte finden oder mich mit der Bedienung der Tools erst vertraut machen. Außer jemand kennt den Fall (mit netstat) oder die Bedienparamter der Tools auswendig und hilft mir etwas unter die Arme.   :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Es wäre für mich jetzt hilfreich zu wissen was bei Gentoo der DNS Grundstandart direkt nach der Grundinstallation ist.

Bei mir sind an DNS-Produkten installiert:

kde-base/kdnssd

net-dns/dnsquery

net-dns/dnstop

net-dns/pdnsd

net-libs/adns

net-dns/bind-tools

net-dns/libidn

OK:

kdnssd = KDE  (wofür brauchen die eigentlich einen eigenen Zusätzlichen?)

pdnsd = selbst hinzugefügt

adns = ist das der Gentoo Standart? Vermute ich jetzt einfach mal.

bind-tools = waren die nicht auch mit dem Apache zusammen gekommen?

Hätte ich mir mal die Modules direkt nach der Installation notiert gehabt.  :Sad: 

Wenn ich in /var/db/pkg nach dem Datum schaue sind libidn und adns mit die ältesten, 5 Stunden danach kam dnsquery (bei einer Stage 1 Installation, also direkt danach). Die Bindtools erst 4 Tage später, also denke ich das sie mit dem Apache zusammen kamen.

http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~ian/adns/ *Quote:*   

> Documentation
> 
> I'm afraid there is no manual yet.

   :Sad:  Wie soll man sich da noch zurechtfinden.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> hmm mit dnsmasq und der Option bogus-priv wärs einfach; ob Bind etwas ähnliches anbietet...?

 

Ich werde da früher oder später drauf zurückkommen (habe schöne Anleitungen dafür gesehen), denn der Kuddelmuddel ohne Anleitungen besteht bereits. Nun müssen aber netstat oder conky auch auf die alternativ installierten Programme/Server auch zugreifen sonst bringt alles nichts, wenn ich adns jedoch deinstalliere habe ich auch keinen Backup mehr, und wer weiß ob die baselayouts die configs nicht wieder ummodeln zurück zu adns.

Im Moment habe ich hier ein paar Fragezeichen zuviel, evtl. schaue ich mir einfach mal an wie LFS das regelt, dann komme ich evtl. auch auf einen gemeinsammen Nenner mit allem.

----------

## Knieper

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Es wäre für mich jetzt hilfreich zu wissen was bei Gentoo der DNS Grundstandart direkt nach der Grundinstallation ist.
> 
> Bei mir sind an DNS-Produkten installiert:
> 
> kde-base/kdnssd
> ...

 

Eigentlich nichts. Nach der Grundinstallation ist keines dieser Pakete installiert.

----------

## think4urs11

eigentlich ganz einfach

brauchst du lediglich einen kleinen DNS für dein Heimnetz (also nicht 67 verschiedene Zonen usw.) der ansonsten nur alles an die DNS deines ISPs forwarden soll dann nimm dnsmasq

für alles andere nimm entweder bind (*der* Standard) oder djbdns

zusätzlich die bind-tools, mehr braucht man i.d.R. nicht - selbst wenn man blacklisting auf DNS-Ebene betreiben will (siehe anderen Thread dazu)

----------

## UTgamer

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Eigentlich nichts. Nach der Grundinstallation ist keines dieser Pakete installiert.

 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> eigentlich ganz einfach
> 
> brauchst du lediglich einen kleinen DNS für dein Heimnetz (also nicht 67 verschiedene Zonen usw.)...

 

Mensch ihr habt ja so recht, ist wirklich ganz einfach.

Das meiste davon sind ja einfach nur nützliche Tools (bind-tools, dnsquery, dnstop) die sollten ja eigentl. keine Probleme erzeugen. 

Blieben noch:

- kdnssd, hier werde ich noch gesondert überprüfen müssen ob das KDE-Proggi Probleme bereitet

- adns, ist bereits deinstalliert  :Very Happy: 

- libidn, wird von den Mozilla Browsern und dem System für z.B. Unicode, Punycode, etc. verwendet. 

   Ist nur eine Codeumsetzung, warum das unter net-dns steht wundert mich hier nur, sollte sich nicht 

   selbst verbinden können.

So wie ich Think4UrS11 verstanden habe soll ich auch pdnsd rausschmeissen und dafür bind oder djbdns verwenden. dnsmasq als Zusatz um forwarden zu verhindern.

Habe mich gerade so schön an pdnsd gewöhnt gehabt, arbeitet anscheinen auch sauber. Bind und djbdns würden mich ja reizen, einfach nur um den Standart näher kennen zu lernen und ich hätte nichts dagegen, ist aber ein heiden Aufwand mit bind alles im Selbststudium einzurichten. 

Eine wichtige Regel besagt:   - Software die nicht installiert ist hat auch keine Lücken.

   - Software die man nicht richtig konfiguriert ist unsicherer als sie garnicht erst einzusetzen 

      (Firewalls, Virenkiller, honey pots,(s)ftp,tcpdump + whireshark, ...)

Also adns ist bereits entfernt und dnsmasq werde ich zusätzlich einrichten. 

Ich will aber auf dem Heimnetz keinen weiteren Verkehr haben, der Rechner meiner Frau könnte Ergebnisse verfälschen (da muß ich noch ein paar Stunden warten).

Also bisher schonmal danke, meine Erfolge werde ich erst später wenn das Netz ruht posten können.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> hmm mit dnsmasq und der Option bogus-priv wärs einfach;...

 

Hallo Think4UrS11 oder andere Kundige,

ich habe jetzt meinen DNS-Server den mein kleiner externer Router beinhaltet so eingerichtet das er zurück auf meinen lokalen DNS-Server verweist, also mein Provider ist jetzt auch erstmal außen vor.

Sowie als kleine Randnotiz: Die conky Anzeige zeigt auch wieder die Verbindungen an.

Dann habe ich einfach mal so netstat gestartet ohne das ich mit dem I-NEt verbunden war.

Es dauerte wesentlich länger bis der Rooter sich einwählte aber er tat es, Netstat währenddessen wartete die Einwahldauer ab, und ich bekam diese Antworten:

```
Aktive Internetverbindungen (ohne Server)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State

tcp        0      0 [lokaler Rechner]:54369 192.168.0.254:http      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 [lokaler Rechner]:54369 192.168.0.254:http      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 [lokaler Rechner]:54359 192.168.0.254:http      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 [lokaler Rechner]:54363 192.168.0.254:http      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 [lokaler Rechner]:54360 192.168.0.254:http      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 [lokaler Rechner]:54367 192.168.0.254:http      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 [lokaler Rechner]:54364 192.168.0.254:http      TIME_WAIT

udp        0      0 [lokaler Rechner]:32799 world.ccc.de:domain     VERBUNDEN

Aktive Sockets in der UNIX Domäne (ohne Server)

Proto RefZäh Flaggen     Typ        Zustand       I-Node Pfad

...

...

...
```

Wenn ich mir die Zeile

udp        0      0 [lokaler Rechner]:32799 world.ccc.de:domain     VERBUNDEN

ansehe, ist netstat hingegangen, hat aus unerklärlichen Gründen meinen Router gefragt, wer DNS-Server ist, dadurch das ich zurückverwiesen habe auf meinen internen DNS-Server hat der Prozess ja wesentlich länger gedauert, wurde über meinen DNS gefragt nach "ka" der wiederum seinen DNS-Server world.ccc.de ausgegeben hat. Warum netstat als einziges Programm überhaupt den internen übergeht frage ich mich hier.

http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/docs/dnsmasq-man.html

dnsmasq mit dem Paramter bogus-priv: *Quote:*   

> -b, --bogus-priv
> 
>     Bogus private reverse lookups. All reverse lookups for private IP ranges (ie 192.168.x.x, etc) which are not found in /etc/hosts or the DHCP leases file are answered with "no such domain" rather than being forwarded upstream. 

 

Wird netstat ebenfalls bei der oben beschriebenen Weise nicht aufhalten die Verbindung nach außen zu suchen, da garnicht erst nach einer lokalen Adresse in 192.168.x.x gefragt wurde. Es gibt ja außer netstat selbst kein Programm das nach "?" fragt.

Netstat würde ich hier als Spiosoft bezeichnen, es hatte mich schon geärgert das ab irgend einer Mozillaversion netstat ebenfalls mit zur Namensauflösung verwendet wird.

[Edit]

Selbst wenn ich world.ccc.de in die /etc/hosts eintrage und "file" vor "db" in den Einstellungen stehen habe interressiert dies netstat überhaupt nicht und wählt sich selbstständig ins Internet ein.

Dieses Verhalten ist echt penetrant seltsam.

Eine vorrübergehende Lösung wird es sein netstat die Ausführenrechte nur noch root zu geben, etwas anderes fällt mir hier nicht mehr ein.

Das witzige ist Conky zeigt obwohl ich jetzt netstat für alle user verboten habe trotzdem noch alle Verbindungen an und wählt sich selbst ein, es braucht nun aber auch etwas länger dafür.

Selbst wenn ich netstat komplett entferne wählt sich conky beim Start wie netstat noch ein.

Wird Zeit das ich mich noch einmal tiefer gehend mit conky befasse und wenn es keine andere Möglichkeiten gibt mich mal beim canadischen Entwickler melde.

---

Kann es jemand mit lokalem DNS-Server bestätigen das sich netstat (beziehungsweise conky mit den Parametern oben) selbst einwählt, oder bin ich der einzige bei dem dies passiert?

----------

## think4urs11

klingt irgendwie umständlich

dein Routerli ist gleichzeitig DHCP-Server?

Falls ja kannst du dem konfigurieren was er via DHCP als DNS-Server an die Clients verteilen soll?

Falls ja konfiguriere dort die IP des Rechners auf dem dnsmasq läuft.

Falls nein - nimm einen anderen DHCP-Server

den DNS-Server-Teil des Routers kannst du komplett ignorieren, dazu dient ja jetzt dnsmasq

dnsmasq bekommt als upstream die DNS deines Providers eingetragen (option resolv-file)

in /etc/resolv.conf auf diesem PC steht nur 127.0.0.1 als nameserver; dnsmasq sollte dann natürlich auch auf dieser Adresse lauschen  :Smile: 

Ganz generell - was spricht gegen die Verwendung des Parameters -n bei netstat? Dann löst der gar nix auf.

bogus-priv sorgt lediglich dafür das für 'sach mich mal wer 192.168.1.2 ist' niemals ein upstream-DNS von dnsmasq gefragt wird, nicht mehr und nicht weniger; reverse dns für offizielle IP-Adressen werden sehr wohl auch weiterhin brav angefragt, daher auch die Auflösung von world.ccc.de

Soweit also absolut nachvollziehbares und richtiges Verhalten.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> klingt irgendwie umständlich

  Heul, ja ist es.

dein Routerli ist gleichzeitig DHCP-Server?

- Ja, für alle Adressen zwischen 100 und 199 (selbst eingerichtet), die Rechner die es betrifft laufen aber ohne DHCP, bis auf Laptop oder Gästerechner.

Falls ja kannst du dem konfigurieren was er via DHCP als DNS-Server an die Clients verteilen soll?

- Nein, er gibt sich selbst als DNS-Server aus, in diesem Falle 192.168.0.254, greift aber nun selbst auf das lokale Netzwerk zu, ich kann ihm "externe" DNS selbst zuweisen.

Falls ja konfiguriere dort die IP des Rechners auf dem dnsmasq läuft.

Falls nein - nimm einen anderen DHCP-Server

Puh, muß ich jetzt immer meinen Hauptrechner laufen lassen wenn ich mit dem Laptop arbeite, naja werde ich mich irgendwie dran gewöhnen müssen.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> dnsmasq bekommt als upstream die DNS deines Providers eingetragen (option resolv-file)
> 
> in /etc/resolv.conf auf diesem PC steht nur 127.0.0.1 als nameserver; dnsmasq sollte dann natürlich auch auf dieser Adresse lauschen 
> 
> Ganz generell - was spricht gegen die Verwendung des Parameters -n bei netstat? Dann löst der gar nix auf.
> ...

 

Vielen Dank für die Infos; aber warum können die DNS-Server "reverse dns für offizielle IP-Adressen" die reverse nicht selbst beantworten wenn die Abfrage bereits einmal original vom Host beantwortet wurde?

Also beim ersten mal auf die Adresse merkt sich der DNS, die Antwort und kann netstat oder hier auch Conky dann die gespeicherte Anfrage wiedergeben.

Ich habe "man netstat" von vorne bis hinten studiert, auf die Idee mit "--numeric , -n" bin ich erstmal nicht gekommen, da conky mir immer die Namen anzeigt. Da ich aber auch für Conky fast die gleichen Parameter wie für netstat einsetzen kann, und conky netstat nicht verwendet gehe ich davon aus das der Conky-Entwickler den Code von netstat in sein Tool eingebaut hat. Ich werde jetzt nach deinem Tip noch versuchen Conky anzuweisen mir auch nur IP-Adressen statt Namen anzuzeigen mal sehen ob es sich dann auch nicht mehr selbst einwählen wird.

Na wenigstens läuft noch alles normal, soll heißen das es nur ein paar beschränkte DNS-Server sind.

Als ich noch "private" Novell Netware-Server nutzte war alles einfacher, aber die setze ich seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr ein (einfach kein Vertrauen mehr, nach ein paar essentiellen "Bugs/Features"; nur noch OpenSource).

----------

## think4urs11

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Puh, muß ich jetzt immer meinen Hauptrechner laufen lassen wenn ich mit dem Laptop arbeite, naja werde ich mich irgendwie dran gewöhnen müssen.

 

Nicht unbedingt, du kannst ja dnsmasq auf jedem deiner PC installieren, spricht ja nichts dagegen.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Als ich noch "private" Novell Netware-Server nutzte war alles einfacher, aber die setze ich seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr ein (einfach kein Vertrauen mehr, nach ein paar essentiellen "Bugs/Features"; nur noch OpenSource).

 

[OT] Endlich mal jemand der Novell noch aus deren alten und glorreichen Tagen kennt ... hachja, NW4/5 und insbesondere NDS war schon was feines  :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Puh, muß ich jetzt immer meinen Hauptrechner laufen lassen wenn ich mit dem Laptop arbeite, naja werde ich mich irgendwie dran gewöhnen müssen. 
> 
> Nicht unbedingt, du kannst ja dnsmasq auf jedem deiner PC installieren, spricht ja nichts dagegen.

 

Wird wohl die beste Lösung sein.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Als ich noch "private" Novell Netware-Server nutzte war alles einfacher, aber die setze ich seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr ein (einfach kein Vertrauen mehr, nach ein paar essentiellen "Bugs/Features"; nur noch OpenSource). 
> 
> [OT] Endlich mal jemand der Novell noch aus deren alten und glorreichen Tagen kennt ... hachja, NW4/5 und insbesondere NDS war schon was feines 

 

[OT)

Jep bin CNE NW4 und MCP (Microsoft), und habe auch kurz auf NW5 gearbeitet die Prüfungen dafür aber nicht mehr abgelegt.  :Very Happy: 

War wirklich ein tolles System und so einfach zu administrieren. Nachdem ich aber nicht nur wußte wie man unsichtbare (Admin-)Benutzer anlegen konnte die nur bei Migration auffielen (selbst ausprobiert) und ich ein paar Tolle Threads bezüglich weiteren unsichtbaren Dingen gelesen hatte, fing ich an dem wirklich tollen System zu mißtrauen (ein wenig Paranoia hab ich immer *g*). Jetzt will ich mich eben in Linux perfektionieren, eine Unix-Ausbildung wie z.B. du sie hast wäre mir ganz sicher zu gute gekommen.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Jep bin CNE NW4 und MCP (Microsoft), und habe auch kurz auf NW5 gearbeitet die Prüfungen dafür aber nicht mehr abgelegt. 

 

MCNE 4+5 und so einiges andere, auch $evil_empire  :Smile: 

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Jetzt will ich mich eben in Linux perfektionieren, eine Unix-Ausbildung wie z.B. du sie hast wäre mir ganz sicher zu gute gekommen.  

 

Welche Unix-Ausbildung? mostly self-teached und wenn ich mal Schulungen bekomm dann eigentlich nur weil $Chef so gerne $Zertifikat sieht (weil in seinen Objectives etwas von Mitarbeiterausbildung steht)

----------

## UTgamer

Ah ein Leidensgenosse.  :Very Happy: 

Linux/Unix händelt sich einfach anders, man kennt die Bezeichnungen und weiß was sie bedeuten, aber sind oft nicht gleich anzuwenden.

Dann hat jede Distri noch ihr eigenes Init- oder RC-System, die Ordner wo sich etwas befindet ist auch immer ein anderer. Früher hatte ich SuSE, da war KDE z.B. in /opt. Also auf Linux zu lernen ist nicht immer so einfach.

Wo sich die netstat Binary befindet mußte ich auch erstmal suchen *g* /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin und dann endlich in /bin gefunden. Das jede Distri dies auch anders händeln muß.

(PS:Gestern Nacht war das Forum down)

Schönen Gruß

----------

## Anarcho

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Wo sich die netstat Binary befindet mußte ich auch erstmal suchen *g* /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin und dann endlich in /bin gefunden.

 

```
which netstat
```

bzw. wenn sie nicht im Pfad ist:

```
find / -name netstat
```

----------

## think4urs11

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Linux/Unix händelt sich einfach anders, man kennt die Bezeichnungen und weiß was sie bedeuten, aber sind oft nicht gleich anzuwenden.
> 
> Dann hat jede Distri noch ihr eigenes Init- oder RC-System, die Ordner wo sich etwas befindet ist auch immer ein anderer. Früher hatte ich SuSE, da war KDE z.B. in /opt. Also auf Linux zu lernen ist nicht immer so einfach.

 

So bleibt man geistig wenigstens immer in Bewegung. Außerhalb des Linuxlagers sieht es aber auch nicht anders aus - Solaris/AIX/Sinix anyone?

Selbst die Herrschaften an der Windowsfront müssen inzwischen tatsächlich ständig dazulernen weil AD&Co. auch immer komplexer werden - zum Glückmuß ich wenigstens da nur vereinzelt mal mitdenken.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Wo sich die netstat Binary befindet mußte ich auch erstmal suchen *g* /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin und dann endlich in /bin gefunden. 
> 
> ```
> which netstat
> ```
> ...

 

Den find kenne ich, der braucht aber meist länger als ich von Hand unterwegs bin, wenn ich nicht direkt auf die richtige Partition verweise, da ich eine riesige Datenpartition recht früh gemounted habe.

which ist gut kannte ich noch nicht, den werde ich demnächst häufiger gebrauchen  :Smile:  Danke

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Selbst die Herrschaften an der Windowsfront müssen inzwischen tatsächlich ständig dazulernen weil AD&Co. auch immer komplexer werden - zum Glückmuß ich wenigstens da nur vereinzelt mal mitdenken.

 

Auf AIX, hatte ich mal eine 2 Wochen Schulung, direkt darauf hin 1 Woche Linux (1998), hatte mir enorm viel gebracht, das richtig erste was ich auf Linux lernte war einen Kernel selbst zu patchen und bauen, sowie auch z.B. das root-PW zurückzusetzen. Auf AIX gab den Smity, der hat ja soviel Steuerungsarbeit übernommen  das man außer tuning nicht mehr viel machen brauchte.  :Smile: 

Windowsfront AD, lol, alles geklaut, aber psst nicht weitersagen *g*, genauso wie der Desktop damals von Windows 95/98 da war soviel vom zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits kopflosen Amiga abgekupfert, das mich das total geärgert hatte.

----------

